
Snap CEO on FB 'Just because Yahoo has a search box doesn’t mean they’re Google' - tuna-piano
http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-ceo-evan-spiegel-compares-facebook-copying-to-yahoo-copying-google-search-2017-5
======
gigatexal
Lol the standford bro can talk a big game but Facebook is quickly making snap
inc irrelevant

